# Hurt, Pain & Agony



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

<DIR>You're cordially invited to join us for the second annual Hurt, Pain and Agony Metric Century:

Get ready to suffer...the Hurt, Pain & Agony Metric Century is 64 miles of pure hill! The HP&A opens with a six-mile climb from Traphill in the North Carolina foothills to Roaring Gap atop the Blue Ridge. With 1,700 feet of elevation gain, a 5% average grade and several stretches of leg busting 18% grades, it's the equivalent of a Category 2 climb in the Tour de France! Plenty of shorter hills follow as the ride winds through the highlands of Alleghany County, N.C. and Grayson County, Va. Don't pop a wheelie as you tackle Mahogany Rock Road, the ride's steepest climb. 
"The Hurt, Pain & Agony is tough, but it isn't all torture," says event director Matt Daye. The route includes plenty of rolling terrain along the Blue Ridge Parkway and quiet country lanes. The ride ends with a rush...the fast six-mile descent from the edge of the Blue Ridge back into the foothills.

$25 registration includes your choice of metric or half metric route, a 2005 HP&A t-shirt with our new logo by graphic designer Jim Horton, event t timing by Racescapes, post-ride meal and more. Every penny of your registration fee will help the American Cancer Society prevent cancer, diminish suffering and save lives. 

Visit http://brushymtncyclists.tripod.com/id42.htm for cue sheets, downloadable topo maps, directions, local links and more. We hope to see you Aug. 6th!

</DIR>


----------

